# Custard



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I tried this recipe not to long ago and it worked well and tasted good.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/blender-egg-custard


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

looks good, can't wait to try it out. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Awesome ! thanks for sharing !


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Not a problem. Reading the recipe I thought it wasn't going to work. I've always had to scorch the milk, mix everything slowly, but I was quite happy with how it turned out.


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

I just threw one in the oven... does it taste better warm or cold?


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

I like mine cold.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I like both. Warm reminds me of my Grandmother's, cold of my Dad's.


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Yes both is good, I will be making this again....Thanks!


----------

